# 700 MHz fehlen =(



## Giovanni (23. März 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mein latein ist jetzt wirklich am ende ich weiß einfach net woran das liegen mag das meine 700Mhz einfach weg sind =(

Ich hab einen AMD 2.800 Prozessor und seit zimmer umbau und 24 stunden kein storm mehr am rechner wahr habe ich ihn angemacht und was erblickte ich ich hab jetzt komischer weiße eine CPU leistung von 2.100 AMD =(

was kann ich machen das ich wieder die volle 2800 AMD leistung bekomme


Es war auch vorkurzem noch mein arbeitspeicher reduziert auf 256MB statt 512MB aber das habe ich behoben den fehler...

aber wie bekomme ich jetzt meine 700MHz zurück 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
wäre euch sehr dankbar

MfG
Giovanni


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (23. März 2006)

klingt als hätte sich dein BIOS einen spaß mit dir erlaubt 

Was für ein Board hast du?
Wahrscheinlich ist eine Vcore, Multiplikator oder FSB Einstellung nicht ganz richtig.

Was für ein AMD ist das? ein Sempron?


----------



## Giovanni (24. März 2006)

Also ich hab einen Athlon XP 2.800+

und ein mainboard von elitegroup 
haba uch im Bios bissle rumversucht aber nichts ist =(
ich musste immer die baterie aus dem Mainboard entfernen um mein bios wieder zu reseten =(

Hoffe du kanns tmir da helfen 
will wieder meine rechen leistung haben


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2006)

Ich hoffe, du weißt, dass AMDs Prozessorbezeichnungen nicht die tatsächliche Prozessortaktung widerspiegelt. Ein 2800+-Prozessor hat damit nicht etwa 2800 MHz sondern – je nach Modell – etwa irgendwas zwischen 2100 und 2250 MHz. Die X-Plus-Bezeichnung ist eher der relative Leistungsunterschied zu einerm Vergleichsprozessor, falls ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Giovanni (24. März 2006)

Ich weiß was du meinst.

aber nee ich kenn mich scho recht gut aus was PC und so bedingt ist...
ich hab nen AMD 2800 joa es steht dann normaler weiße auch drunter das er nur 2100 ghz hat....

Aber jetzt hab ich ne leistung von nem AMD 2100 und es steht 1.600 dran =( das ist e


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (24. März 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, du weißt, dass AMDs Prozessorbezeichnungen nicht die tatsächliche Prozessortaktung widerspiegelt. Ein 2800+-Prozessor hat damit nicht etwa 2800 MHz sondern – je nach Modell – etwa irgendwas zwischen 2100 und 2250 MHz. Die X-Plus-Bezeichnung ist eher der relative Leistungsunterschied zu einerm Vergleichsprozessor, falls ich mich recht erinnere.


Jup, und zwar entspricht die Bezeichnung dem Takt die ein ursprüngliches Athlon Modell haben müsste um diese Leistung zu erreichen.

Was für ein AMD ist das denn Giovanni?

mir fällt nur der FX57 ein, der hat als einziger 2800Mhz...


----------



## Giovanni (24. März 2006)

also in den Systemeigenschaften steht drin das es ein mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M ist bloß steht da stadt 2800+ gerade 2100+ =(

ohhh mannnnnoooo =(


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (24. März 2006)

Hab zu hause auch nen AMD, gucke ich mal wenn ich angekommen bin getan worden habe tue.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur ne falsche BIOS Einstellung.


----------



## chmee (24. März 2006)

Hört sich so ziemlich nach falscher FSB an. Machen viele Boards
nach mehreren Abstürzen, dass sie auf Safe-Settings runterschalten,
das wäre dann von zB 166 auf 133 oder 100MHz FSB.

mfg chmee


----------



## Giovanni (26. März 2006)

Ja bei mir steht ja auch nur 100Mhz drin im Bios
aber das problem ist wenn ich nur um 1Mhz erhöhe geht der PC zwar an aber ich sehe nix auf dem Bildschirm dann =(

sobald ich halt das verändere ist aus die maus sehe kein bild kommen, dann muss ich die mainboard batterie raus nehmen um bios zu reseten dann hab ich nämlich wieder nur 2100AMD und nur noch 256 MB arbeitspeicher =(


----------



## chmee (26. März 2006)

Ist es denn wirklich ein XP-M ? oder wurde der per Bleistift getunt ? 
Ein normaler XP läuft mit 1,65V ( mein 2800+ Multi=12,5*FSB=167 = 2088MHz ) 
Einen XP-M gibt es in LV=1,35V, Standard=1,45V und DTR=1,65V

Und da Du angeblich einen XP-M hast, kannst Du den auch per SoftFSB in Win
umtakten.
http://xpmteam.xp.funpic.de/phpkit/include.php?path=start.php

mfg chmee


----------



## Giovanni (26. März 2006)

Also ich hab da die tools mal versucht aber keins geht =(

naja...

ich hab mir irgendwo ein CPU-Z tool geholt das holt so zimlich viele daten wie mein system gerade läuft.

Aber nun ja von nem bleistift Clocking weiß ich nix, hab cpu mit mainboard und lüfter in ebay gekauft.

Joa das hat der mir ausgespuckt



> CPU-Z Report
> CPU-Z version 1.32.1.
> 
> CPU(s)
> ...



aber da stimmt paar daten nicht =(
zum einen die memory ich hab 512 MB^^
und dann halt die 2100+ ich hab ohne  nen 2800+ gehabt, mein alter pc der hatte nämlich 1800+ das lohnt sich nicht wirklich umzustellen^^

hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen, ich bekomm die kriese mit dieser kiste


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. März 2006)

Versuch doch mal die BIOS Einstellungen von Chmee oder dort sollte es sowas wie "optimized setting" oder fail-safe settings" geben, hast du die schon versucht?


----------



## chmee (26. März 2006)

1. Die Probleme sind definitiv im BIOS zu beheben
2. Möglicherweise hilft ein BIOS-Update.
3. Nachschauen ob mit Bleistift/Silberleitlack irgendwelche Brücken auf der CPU
geschlossen wurden oder Drahtbrücken in den Sockel gesteckt wurden.

Multi 16x ist ziemlich zu hoch !
Das Stepping ist das Gleiche, das ich auch habe, sollte sich also
um einen Barton 2800+ mit 166MHz FSB und Multi 12,5x handeln.
Sollte (eigentlich) im AutoDetection-Modus auch erkannt werden.


mfg chmee


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (26. März 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon_XP-M#Barton

Wikipedia ist dein Freund.

Dein Clock multiplier ist verdammt hoch 

chmee hat recht


----------



## Giovanni (27. März 2006)

@ ALex Duschek: Im bios kann ich umstellen was ich will dann sehe nix mehr auf dem bildschirm, hab auch Optimalsetting und so benutz damit habe ich dann nur meine 512MB herbekommen...

und das der multiplier zu hoch ist wusste ich nicht, wie bekomm ich den dann am besten runter Das ich mein rechner wieder auf standart zustand bekomme^^

und Herzlichen dank für eure Hilfe =)


----------



## chmee (27. März 2006)

Punkt 3 meiner letzten Aussage :
Überprüft, ob die CPU oder der CPU-Steckplatz irgendwie bearbeitet ist ?

uU kann per Jumper irgendwas aufm Board verändert werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Giovanni (28. März 2006)

Hmmm dadurch hab ich nichts erkennen können,

hab aber vor zwei tagen ein porgramm gefunden womit ich den Mulit runter setzten konnte hab das auch getan bin dann ins bios gegangen und hab mein FSB auf 166 erhöht zack wie es kommen musste mein PC geht nemmer an -.-

Ich so super was mach ich jetzt dann hab ich ganz einfach den  rechner nen ganzen tag aus gehabt batterie rausgenommen und hinten ausgeschaltet am tower, so hab gerade den wieder angemacht was sehen meine schönen augen er hat sich wieder auf normal hochgetakktet und somit habe ich wieder meinen cpu =)

Hier die daten meines Orginal CPU's


> CPU(s)
> Number of CPUs	1
> Name	AMD Athlon XP-M
> Code Name	Barton
> ...



Aber jetzt noch ein Großer nachteil, sobald ich ins bios gehe und da mein bootmenü umstelle das er erst von Festplatte sucht dann CD-Rom und dann Floppy nicht wie jetzt gerade erst floppy dann cd dann HD
fährt er automatisch wieder auf 2100+ runter =(
warum das
Ich könnte meinen PC niee im bios was umstellen geschweigend nur ein wenig ihn hochtakkten oder sonstiges =(

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen


----------

